# Fufillment Advice in NJ



## writetanyaj (Oct 14, 2011)

I live in Northern, NJ I want to build a t-shirt brand...however I have no knowledge of how to do so. Specifically what I want to know is what is the best option for someone who is completly green when it comes to this? I looked at prihtful I even ordered one sweater that I had a lot of issues with as I ordered it around Christmas and then the design came in and looked dull [with white underbase] and the quality was horrible imo. Which shocked me as I had seen stores featured on their page that had what appeared to be high quality print work...my order was JUST font with a shape on it. It was a black hoodie with thin font but it was extremely basic if they can't handle that I don't know how they are able to handle more complex design printing.

In any event back to my question: I need a company that prints and ships to the customer but I am concerned about cost, quality and customer service. I don't have the money to purchase upfront [the money I had saved I had to use to replace my car someone totaled it and now I don't have start up funds]...I have read a lot of negative things about prihtful and my personal experience with them has made me apprehensive to work with them they seem to be more focused on money than customer service and quality. It seems prihtful meets my needs of printing and shipping to customer they have a fairly decent product offering however their customer service and quality is sub par imo. 

Can anyone recommend a company that is reasonably priced that also has great quality and customer service? I have googled and looked at other companies but it would be nice to hear a recommendation based on experience. Id even love a local recommendation if anyone knows of a company that is NJ or NY based...


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I tried sending you a PM but your inbox is full. Can you clear some out?


----------



## writetanyaj (Oct 14, 2011)

Smckee21 said:


> Hello, I tried sending you a PM but your inbox is full. Can you clear some out?


Will do now!


----------

